# Le vostre tecniche per rimorchiare ?



## Tobi (10 Luglio 2015)

Come da titolo, quando incontrate una persona che vi piace, quali tecniche usate per rimorchiare? Catturare il suo interesse?

Scopriamo i playboy di Milan World


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Luglio 2015)

Per ogni situazione ci vuole una tecnica diversa  

In questo periodo ovviamente vado spesso al fiume/lago/ a prendere il sole, quindi uso la più classica delle classiche: "Hey vi va di venire a giocare a schiaccia 7 con me e i miei amici?" poi da qui in avanti è tutto facile, parli, ridi, scherzi e le offri da bere al chioschettppure le dici se ha voglia di fare il bagno, visto che fa molto caldo 
Chiaramente in mezzo al gruppetto di amiche ne devi puntare solo una o se no ti "suicidi" se fai il brillante con tutte quante.
Fate questa proposta sempre a gruppetti di almeno 2/3/4 ragazze. Difficilmente una ragazza sola dirà di si, forse perchè timida, forse perchè timorosa, non lo so.Ma difficilmente una ragazza sola verrà a giocare a pallavolo in mezzo ad un gruppo di soli maschi, che non conosce.
Se come ho già detto la ragazza che vi piace è sola, basta andare da lei e attaccar bottone con qualche scusa "Hey ciao, volevo chiederti se hai fatto il bagno.Perchè io sono appena arrivato e vorrei sapere com'è l'acqua!"  Lo so che fa abbastanza ridere come scusa, ma funziona ehehe.

Negli altri posti è tutto più facile.
- Pub? Se sei di fianco ad una tipa al bancone attacchi con qualsiasi scusa, al tavolo idem.Se non sei vicino le puoi mandare il cameriere, oppure puoi andare semplicemente da lei a dirle se le va di bere un drink con te.
- Discoteca? E' la tana delle zozze, ti basta ballare con una, se non se ne va dopo che le hai messo le mani sui fianchi è tua.Serve anche parlare? 

Poi boh, non mi vengono in mente altri posti...Forse le scuse poi si riciclano ahah.
Da come scrivo sembro un playboy, ma tengo a precisare che non è affatto cosi.Di due di picche ne ho presi a bizzeffe!Ma chissene....Ti dice di no una?Il mondo è pieno di donne, avanti la prossima e via


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Luglio 2015)

Al giorno d'oggi, almeno dalle mie parti, per rimorchiare una, basta saper guidare una macchina e portare una ragazza ovunque. Al 99% fai strike.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Per ogni situazione ci vuole una tecnica diversa
> 
> In questo periodo ovviamente vado spesso al fiume/lago/ a prendere il sole, quindi uso la più classica delle classiche: "Hey vi va di venire a giocare a schiaccia 7 con me e i miei amici?" poi da qui in avanti è tutto facile, parli, ridi, scherzi e le offri da bere al chioschettppure le dici se ha voglia di fare il bagno, visto che fa molto caldo
> Chiaramente in mezzo al gruppetto di amiche ne devi puntare solo una o se no ti "suicidi" se fai il brillante con tutte quante.
> ...



Concordo. Io cmq se mi piace una ragazza non glielo dico mai direttamente. Glielo faccio capire più in là.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Luglio 2015)

Le dico che sono moderatore di Milan World


----------



## Hammer (11 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Per ogni situazione ci vuole una tecnica diversa
> 
> In questo periodo ovviamente vado spesso al fiume/lago/ a prendere il sole, quindi uso la più classica delle classiche: "Hey vi va di venire a giocare a schiaccia 7 con me e i miei amici?" poi da qui in avanti è tutto facile, parli, ridi, scherzi e le offri da bere al chioschettppure le dici se ha voglia di fare il bagno, visto che fa molto caldo
> Chiaramente in mezzo al gruppetto di amiche ne devi puntare solo una o se no ti "suicidi" se fai il brillante con tutte quante.
> ...


----------



## BB7 (11 Luglio 2015)

Su questo argomento avrei molto da dire 

Ma per essere breve quello che serve davvero è autostima e sicurezza di sé. Lo so che sono cose già sentite ma posso confermare che la chiave sta tutta lì. Non voglio tirarmela ma solo nelle ultime tre settimane sono stato con 5 ragazze diverse, e tutt'ora sono in contatto con tre di loro, di cui con due ci esco questa sera xD In generale uso molti approcci diversi in base alla situazione e/o ragazza che mi interessa...

Per concludere aggiungo che qui dove sto io ho il mare abbastanza vicino, quindi sapere l'inglese è un plus non da poco. Sono stato con ragazze da mezza Europa grazie a qualche parola di inglese xD


----------



## Bioware (11 Luglio 2015)

Il difficile non è rimorchiare, è coltivare. Una donna te lo fa capire ampiamente se tu le piaci, a quel punto se tu ricambi, basta poco per iniziare a frequentarsi. 
Dopo aver iniziato, ci son solo due cose da fare :

1- quando siete con lei, farle credere che sia la persona più importante del mondo. Complimenti sinceri e attenzioni a non finire. 
2- appena vi salutare, fregarsene abbondantemente. Farla impazzire. E poi sarà lei a farsi avanti 

Le donne son spesso molto orgogliose, ma il membro maschile piace loro molto, tanto quanto a noi piace il corrispettivo femminile. Mai per una volta bisogna far credere che state dipendenti da loro altrimenti vi muoveranno come loro burattini


----------



## Danielsan (11 Luglio 2015)

I 3 passi fondamentali per il rimorchio facile. FUNZIONA!!!! cit.

1)E' molto importante essere sicuri di se stessi,se non ci riuscite non è un problema,basta farlo credere a lei 

2)E' importantissimo dargli la sensazione che siete veramente presi da lei,e che sareste pronti a tutto per lei, se non è vero non è un problema, basta farglielo credere a lei 

ma ora il piu importante di tutti. il punto 3 che può darvi la possibilità di non praticare i primi due punti, ma di conseguenza non riuscendo a realizzare il punto 3 potrebbe vanificare la buona riuscita del punto 1 e del punto 2. 

3) Parcheggiare il Maserati in modo che la ragazza vi veda scendere dalla vettura. Se non avete il Maserati non è un problema, funziona anche con Ferrari , Porsche , Lamborghini.... 






PS: E' chiaramente una battuta,non datemi del sessista


----------



## Sanchez (11 Luglio 2015)

Alla donna piace l'uomo deciso, sicuro di se, alla mano, simpatico, che la faccia ridere (fondamentale che lei si senta bene con te, che rida di gusto)

Questa è una base di partenza importante


----------



## devils milano (11 Luglio 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> I 3 passi fondamentali per il rimorchio facile. FUNZIONA!!!! cit.
> 
> 1)E' molto importante essere sicuri di se stessi,se non ci riuscite non è un problema,basta farlo credere a lei
> 
> ...



ahahahah hai ragione funziona proprio con queste 3 mosse..

altro che essere sinceri e se stessi,bisogna recitare,recitare e ancora recitare ( non in senso negativo )..cosa credi?fanno lo stesso anche loro con noi...


----------



## S T B (12 Luglio 2015)

Premetto che non sono mai stato uno che ci sa fare con le donne. 
Ho un amico con cui uscivo parecchio prima e ogni volta rimanevo da solo perchè ad ogni serata lui si appartava con una e io non combinavo niente. Insomma, il classico sfigato senza mai una ragazza.

Poi finalmente quella che sembrava la svolta: conosco una, mi piace parecchio e inizio a scambiarci dei messaggi. Ci metto parecchio a chiederle di uscire (anche perchè non abitiamo esattamente vicini) e in poche parole ci mettiamo insieme. Dura però solo due mesi e mezzo... in questo breve periodo ho dato tutto me stesso: rose al primo appuntamento, cioccolata (che la faceva impazzire), cucinavo per lei, la andavo a prendere con l'ombrello a lavoro quando pioveva, la portavo a fare quello che le piaceva di più. Ma in tutto questo periodo mi sento ripetere solo: sai, io sono una ragazza indecisa, insicura... non so se riesco ad innamorarmi. Insomma, mai un ti amo, quasi mai che mi cerca lei (sempre io) e alla fine mi lascia.
Da allora non mi ha più rivolto la parola e anzi l'ho rivista un mese fa e mi ha ignorato completamente.
E' stata una mazzata tremenda e non mi sono mai ripreso... scusate lo sfogo


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Luglio 2015)

io vi do solo un consiglio, buttatevi sempre, non abbiate paura di prendervi un due di picche perché tanto ogni lasciata è persa comunque quindi vale sempre la pena tentarci


----------



## Hellscream (12 Luglio 2015)

S T B ha scritto:


> Premetto che non sono mai stato uno che ci sa fare con le donne.
> Ho un amico con cui uscivo parecchio prima e ogni volta rimanevo da solo perchè ad ogni serata lui si appartava con una e io non combinavo niente. Insomma, il classico sfigato senza mai una ragazza.
> 
> Poi finalmente quella che sembrava la svolta: conosco una, mi piace parecchio e inizio a scambiarci dei messaggi. Ci metto parecchio a chiederle di uscire (anche perchè non abitiamo esattamente vicini) e in poche parole ci mettiamo insieme. Dura però solo due mesi e mezzo... in questo breve periodo ho dato tutto me stesso: rose al primo appuntamento, cioccolata (che la faceva impazzire), cucinavo per lei, la andavo a prendere con l'ombrello a lavoro quando pioveva, la portavo a fare quello che le piaceva di più. Ma in tutto questo periodo mi sento ripetere solo: sai, io sono una ragazza indecisa, insicura... non so se riesco ad innamorarmi. Insomma, mai un ti amo, quasi mai che mi cerca lei (sempre io) e alla fine mi lascia.
> ...


----------



## Miro (12 Luglio 2015)

Per quanto riguarda le ragazze da una serata e via, sono sostanzialmente d'accordo con Danielsan...generalmente basta avere atteggiamenti da "alpha" per cuccare, se in genere si è timidi basta semplicemente fingere e recitare e di sicuro qualcuna abbocca.
Per le relazioni serie invece, credo che sia fondamentale essere se stessi, con pregi e difetti annessi; prima o poi arriverà una ragazza a cui piaci per quel sei, e se non arriva pazienza, si sta bene anche da soli.


----------



## 2515 (12 Luglio 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6fPh2mm3pw


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2015)

Ormai sono "fuori dai giochi" da una decina d'anni dato che mi sono accasato ma ai tempi buoni non ho mai dovuto rimorchiare, venivano direttamente loro da me


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Luglio 2015)

Data la mia età, nel tempo, ho sviluppato una serie di tecniche perfette per rimorchiare:

1a) mi prostro ai suoi piedi tirandola per la gonna o i pantaloni supplicandola di starci per pietà perché nessuna altra mi vuole

2a) per dimostrarle quanto sono uomo pesto il suo ragazzo se eventualmente c'è l'ha, naturalmente in queste cose bisogna sempre adottare le massime precauzione, pertanto lo attacco alle spalle o mi faccio aiutare da miei amici.

3a) La insulto pesantemente dicendogli che non può essere talmente ignorante e stupida da non accorgersi che sono l'uomo perfetto per lei.


Nonostante le mie tecniche avanzate a 52 anni sono ancora single e vergine, chissa perchè?


----------



## Nicco (13 Luglio 2015)

Io sarò molto noioso nella mia risposta: sono sempre me stesso, ironico e burlone ma anche sensibile, ed il resto se si è fortunati viene da sé.

p.s. mi piace lasciare "mistero" dietro la mia personalità e i miei pensieri.


----------



## Danielsan (13 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Data la mia età, nel tempo, ho sviluppato una serie di tecniche perfette per rimorchiare:
> 
> 1a) mi prostro ai suoi piedi tirandola per la gonna o i pantaloni supplicandola di starci per pietà perché nessuna altra mi vuole
> 
> ...





Probabilmente non hai ancora trovato quella giusta


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Data la mia età, nel tempo, ho sviluppato una serie di tecniche perfette per rimorchiare:
> 
> 1a) mi prostro ai suoi piedi tirandola per la gonna o i pantaloni supplicandola di starci per pietà perché nessuna altra mi vuole
> 
> ...





Danielsan ha scritto:


> Probabilmente non hai ancora trovato quella giusta



Non ti meritavano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Luglio 2015)

Perché questo Thread mi sa che degenererà in modo ignobile .. 

comunque non c'è bisogno di avere una tecnica basta che fate un lavoro dove avete " visibilità" e poi state li fermi..


----------



## Hammer (13 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché questo Thread mi sa che degenererà in modo ignobile ..
> 
> comunque non c'è bisogno di avere una tecnica basta che fate un lavoro dove avete " visibilità" e poi state li fermi..



Tipo, un lavoro a caso, il chitarrista?


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché questo Thread mi sa che degenererà in modo ignobile ..
> 
> comunque non c'è bisogno di avere una tecnica basta che fate un lavoro dove avete " visibilità" e poi state li fermi..


Hai descritto il lavoro delle prostitute:
Star lì fermi in strada, aspettando il cliente.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Luglio 2015)

Io ho sempre adottato la tecnica dello "zerbino", e non mi è mai finita bene. Anzi. Con la mia attuale ragazza mi sono buttato a pesce sfruttando un occasione, ed è andata bene!
Quindi credo che la cosa migliore sia sfruttare le occasioni, che più o meno tutti avranno nella vita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Tipo, un lavoro a caso, il chitarrista?



O meglio ancora cantante chitarrista


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Hai descritto il lavoro delle prostitute:
> Star lì fermi in strada, aspettando il cliente.



beh alla fine il motto mio e dei miei amici è " Lo facciamo solo per la F... " .. e effettivamente così è ..


----------



## Hammer (14 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> O meglio ancora cantante chitarrista



Cccccombo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> O meglio ancora cantante chitarrista



Il mio ideale è sempre stato lei che suona il piano e lui la tromba


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Luglio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Tipo, un lavoro a caso, il chitarrista?



Io son fermamente convinto che tutte le donne, anche le più intelligenti siano comunque un po' stupide con fisse da "mondo delle favole" una di queste fisse che spesso hanno, è quella per i musicisti, in particolar modo cantanti e chitarristi, non bassisti.I bassisti sono i più sfigati, sono i membri che vengono sempre presi per il sedere dal gruppo (tipo il bassista della mia band) e son quelli che in genere vengono calcolati dalle donne solamente perchè esse gli vogliono porre la seguente domanda: "Scusa, ma perchè la tua chitarra è più lunga delle altre ed ha meno corde?" Una volta che loro rispondo: "Il mio è un basso, non è una chitarra" le tipe si girano dall'altra parte e non li calcolano più.Scene viste coi miei occhi ahaha.

Io suono la Chitarra Elettrica da 11 anni, la mia è una passione assurda, la passione più grande che ho dopo la Fia.E' più una smenata che un guadagno, faccio anche un genere abbastanza spinto con la mia band (Metalcore/Deathcore) eppure quando dico ad una ragazza appena conosciuta che suono la chitarra, automaticamente le se illuminano gli occhi, a prescindere dal genere che suono, non so per quale motivo.Non ho mai avuto una chitarra classica o acustica in vita mia (ovviamente la so suonare abbastanza bene) ma quando le tipe mi chiedono: "Suoni anche la classica?" ovviamente rispondo "Si l'adoro è fantastica"  Evidentemente le donne appena vengono a sapere che sei chitarrista si immaginano le cose più romantiche di questa terra e finiscono per bagnarsi 

Racconto una perla che mi successe anni fa: Stavo con la mia band a suonare in un pub, era pieno di gente, concerto fighissimo, ero stra felice...Finisco di suonare, stacco il jack dando le spalle al pubblico e inizio a pensare "Che due palle mo si deve smontare tutto e etc etc" poco dopo sento una voce che dice "Scusa, scusami" mi giro e becco sta ragazza sotto il palco, grandissima topa, giuro!In mezzo secondo come mio solito le faccio una radiografia, e dentro di me penso (tutto questo in mezzo secondo ovviamente ahah) "Ma che cavolo c'entra sta qua col concerto?" era una fighetta di quelle DOC. Ricordo ancora com'era vestita (Dite che mi è rimasta impressa nella mente?Nooooooooo) Tacchi, Leggings neri, magliettina bianca un po' scollata e appresso a se aveva la borsetta con i brillantini e tutte ste cavolate qua, insomma non di certo una metallara ahaha.
Mi dice (il dialogo è da oscar, ignorante come poche cose nella vita) "Cavolo, sei bravissimo a suonare complimenti!" io le rispondo "Grazie mille sei davvero molto gentile" Notando che aveva fatto i complimenti solo a me e non alla band.Poco dopo mi dice, "Chissà che sai fare con quelle dita cosi veloci" (il pezzo più lento della mia band è sui 180 bpm, ti credo che devo andar veloce con le dita) io la guardo, sorrido e le rispondo con un ghigno malefico "Sapessi.........." lei sorride, sta zitta per un attimo, piccolo attimo di imbarazzo, fino al momento in cui le dico "Posso offrirti da bere?" Risposta affermativa! Il resto non c'è nemmeno bisogno di raccontarlo  Ovviamente non ho aiutato la band a smontare, ho lasciato la roba sul palco, son scomparso e gli altri membri del gruppo mi hanno maledetto in Aramaico Antico.Tra l'altro quando son tornato mi son pure sbronzato....Ma questa è un'altra storia ahah.
Un'altra tipa mi becca in giro il Sabato sera, e mi grida "Tu sei il chitarrista figo" e io dico "Io?" e lei "Si, si tuuuuu" mi avvicino e iniziamo a parlare, la conosco un po' e noto subito che è un po' flippata. Scopro che pure lei c'era al concerto la sera in cui si era fatta sotto la fighetta.Peccato che questa fosse un cesso cosmico, a differenza della fighetta, il fatto che fosse flippata non mi avrebbe toccato se fosse stata fia.
Non mi sono MAI reputato figo in vita mia, ho sempre pensato d'essere un tipo normale che passa inosservato. Ho sempre pensato che le tipe mi notino per il mio carattere un po' da pazzo, un po' esuberante, ma la chitarra è veramente magica 

Ritornando In: Una tattica che funziona sempre, è quella di inzuppare un panno nell'etere e stordire la tipa facendoglielo respirare.Non si sbaglia mai con questa.
Tra l'altro siete innamorati di una tipa con cui non avete mai parlato?C'è un mio amico che ha trovato un modo per far si che resti con voi per sempre, dopo esservela fatta!Una sera al pub ci disse a me e i miei amici riferendosi alla tipa per cui aveva la fissa, tipa che era a 10 metri da noi: "Ecco la vedete?Ora vado li, ci provo, me la faccio in continuazione senza preservativo e la metto incinta, cosi sarà mia per sempre"  Son crepato quando gli ho sentito dire sta cosa, la cosa buffa è che aveva anche uno sguardo assai serio ahahah


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Luglio 2015)

Per i miei 6 mesi nei stati uniti mi sono preparato il profilo tinder.
Nel 'about me' parto con:
'Italian-german international intern in XXXX for 6 months. Wanting to see and do as much as possible during my time here"
- italo-tedesco ==> fattore esotico
- in america per 6 mesi ==> fattore "uh, e qui solo per un po di tempo"
- dove mi trovo ==> si capisce per quale azienda e non e affatto un svantaggio
Forse aggiungo anche "How many Germans does it take to change a lightbulb? One. We are efficient and have no humour" ma non so come vada per la clientela americana 

In teoria dovrebbe funzionare benissimo....i risultati? Si vedra nei prossimi mesi  Comunque credo che sia una buona partenza. Mi trovero in una regione molto religiosa, purtroppo, percio forse sara dura nonostante questo livello di preparazione


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Luglio 2015)

_"Perché non vieni nel Salento a prenderti il mio uccello? Scustumata,monella,sei solo una monella,mi hai disubbidito"_

Mi pare che sia tutto


----------



## Il Genio (17 Luglio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, quando incontrate una persona che vi piace, quali tecniche usate per rimorchiare? Catturare il suo interesse?
> 
> Scopriamo i playboy di Milan World




Ti aiuterei volentieri ma ormai ho l'età del dattero e, per fortuna, non ho di questi problemi da 19 anni (da quando ho conosciuto mia moglie per intenderci).

Se le tecniche fossero le stesse di quando avevo la tua età (e non penso tu ne abbia più di 17/19) potrei dirti con molta semplicità, seppur tu non fossi ancora nato quando 'operavo' io, che se sei un mostro inguardabile, puzzi, non hai un centesimo e ti muovi coi mezzi pubblici, farai molta più fatica ti quanto credi.

Io puntavo al top, se andava male pazienza, ma se andava bene...


----------



## Tobi (17 Luglio 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ti aiuterei volentieri ma ormai ho l'età del dattero e, per fortuna, non ho di questi problemi da 19 anni (da quando ho conosciuto mia moglie per intenderci).
> 
> Se le tecniche fossero le stesse di quando avevo la tua età (e non penso tu ne abbia più di 17/19) potrei dirti con molta semplicità, seppur tu non fossi ancora nato quando 'operavo' io, che se sei un mostro inguardabile, puzzi, non hai un centesimo e ti muovi coi mezzi pubblici, farai molta più fatica ti quanto credi.
> 
> Io puntavo al top, se andava male pazienza, ma se andava bene...




Ahahahahah 
no grazie a Dio non sono un mostro inguardabile, non sono magari il figone che ti fa perdere il fiato per strada ma da 1 a 10 esteticamente sono 7. Non puzzo, anzi alla prima goccia di sudore corro a lavarmi ed economicamente non sto messo male, nel senso che ho le potenzialità economiche per poter portare fuori in posti medio-alti come qualità

Secondo voi lo sguardo all'inzio può essere un arma a favore? Cioè guardare continuamente una ragazza, lanciarle occhiate, può in qualche modo aiutare nell'affondo finale?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Luglio 2015)

Io sono a cavallo: non puzzo


----------



## Il Genio (21 Luglio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah
> no grazie a Dio non sono un mostro inguardabile, non sono magari il figone che ti fa perdere il fiato per strada ma da 1 a 10 esteticamente sono 7. Non puzzo, anzi alla prima goccia di sudore corro a lavarmi ed economicamente non sto messo male, nel senso che ho le potenzialità economiche per poter portare fuori in posti medio-alti come qualità
> 
> Secondo voi lo sguardo all'inzio può essere un arma a favore? Cioè guardare continuamente una ragazza, lanciarle occhiate, può in qualche modo aiutare nell'affondo finale?



Se non esageri si


----------



## Tobi (22 Luglio 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Se non esageri si



In che senso?


----------



## BB7 (22 Luglio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Secondo voi lo sguardo all'inzio può essere un arma a favore? Cioè guardare continuamente una ragazza, lanciarle occhiate, può in qualche modo aiutare nell'affondo finale?



Ti posso dire che solitamente è molto meglio provarci con una ragazza nei minuti iniziali da quando la vedi piuttosto che girare intorno e attendere il "momento giusto". Per quanto riguarda gli sguardi possono essere un modo per verificare se c'è dell'interesse da parte sua, ma non è una cosa fondamentale e non va fatto troppo spesso (se ne accorgono che le fissi anche se potresti pensare di no). Se ti ricambia lo sguardo e resta a guardarti per almeno un paio di secondi allora non ti servono ulteriori segnali, ma io preferisco altri approcci perchè qui in Italia, a differenza di altri paesi nei quali sono stato, le ragazze non usano guardare un maschio che le interessa per lanciargli un invito come invece accade ad esempio in tanti paesi balcanici


----------



## Il Genio (22 Luglio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> In che senso?



Se la fissi per 4 ore senza nemmeno respirare, non è il massimo, più che interessato passi per maniaco


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Luglio 2015)

Io cerco di dare attenzioni a volte, ma senza eccedere. Soprattutto vedere quali sono i feedback che mi dà, perché non sono il tipo che insiste se una non ci sta. Magari sbaglio, ma non mi va di gettare la mia autostima nel gabinetto. Se me la dai bene, altrimenti passo alla prossima  
Ora comunque sono fidanzato con una bravissima ragazza, ergo mi conviene rigare dritto altrimenti "te lo taglio" (parole sue )


----------

